# surface pro 4 question



## c4rm0 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have got a surface pro 4 and have a question regarding applications. for common apps such as VLC / GOM media player / Skype / Others do people use the x32/ x64 full blown windows apps or the apps from the windows app store ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It would be the full application that you would on a Windows PC.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Surface Pro runs a *64 bit *Windows OS. If there is a *64 bit* version of a program (eg) Microsoft Office, Photoshop etc available, then you can install that. Programs like *VLC*, *Skype* etc are* 32 bit *programs that install and run on a *64 bit *OS nicely. Just about any *32 bit *program will run on a* 64 bit *Windows OS.


----------



## c4rm0 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Thanks for the responses i already know that X64 / X86 applications run on the surface pro. My question was more to do with if there is application in the Windows app store such as VLC player which is optimized for touch do people tend to use these applications rather than the full blown X64/X86 version of the application such as VLC player


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

the choice is yours, Both versions do the same thing. If you use _touch _more then a keyboard or mouse, you would want to download that version of the program.


----------

